# Fluctuating Water Pressure



## pikepc (Sep 26, 2016)

I live in a small town on a municipal water system. A couple of months ago, I came home and took a shower and the water pressure would go from weak to strong about every second. I thought the wife was doing laundry but no. I've been having this problem with water pressure since then, not just on the shower, but everywhere. I thought it was a problem with the city water at first, but no. I've had the meter replaced (one of those new electric ones that is read wirelessly), but that didn't help. Any ideas?


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 26, 2016)

It could be a loose seal in the gate valve, which can be repaired, once the meter is shut off.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2016)

The meter only measures volume used you need to know what pressure you are getting


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br5D_tx_YVI[/ame]


----------



## pikepc (Sep 26, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The meter only measures volume used you need to know what pressure you are getting
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br5D_tx_YVI


There's a water spicket outside right by the meter. The city worker checked the pressure there and it was fine (don't remember what it was).


----------



## pikepc (Sep 26, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> It could be a loose seal in the gate valve, which can be repaired, once the meter is shut off.


I'm not sure if I have a gate valve. Forgive my ignorance, but if I had one, where would it be located?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

pikepc said:


> There's a water spicket outside right by the meter. The city worker checked the pressure there and it was fine (don't remember what it was).



Did he watch it while someone took a shower and said the pressure had changed?


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 27, 2016)

pikepc said:


> I'm not sure if I have a gate valve. Forgive my ignorance, but if I had one, where would it be located?



There should be a valve close to the point the water line enters the dwelling and it should resemble one of these;http://www.finehomebuilding.com/2012/11/08/whats-the-difference-shutoff-valves-ball-gate-and-globe

You may have the 1st or 3rd, which either of could cause the symptom you are experiencing.

Change the position of the valve by turning it either way to see if the flow is affected. 

The third example is, "generally", the most common. The second is what is what is most often used as a replacement and are far more fail-safe.


----------



## pikepc (Sep 27, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> There should be a valve close to the point the water line enters the dwelling and it should resemble one of these;http://www.finehomebuilding.com/2012/11/08/whats-the-difference-shutoff-valves-ball-gate-and-globe
> 
> You may have the 1st or 3rd, which either of could cause the symptom you are experiencing.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for your help on this. There's a cut off valve out at the meter that resembles either the first or the third one. Would that be it? It's been there as long as we've lived here (about 23 years) and the handle is broke so we have to turn it with pliers to shut off the water to the house. If it needs a gasket or repair, I don't know how you'd cut off the water to repair it without maybe cutting water to the whole street.


----------



## pikepc (Sep 27, 2016)

No, he didn't.


----------

